# 1972 Rust Bucket



## Steel-W0LF (Jun 27, 2018)

I bought a 1972 LeMans Sport that’s turned out to be a rust bucket. I’m not super concerned yet as I’m not wanting a show quality car, nor am I in a hurry. The body was having to come off it anyways and I was already planning on replacing most of the body panels. 

My question concerns rust in the areas you can’t see. For example: I’ve been cutting out the trunk floor to replace it, and the trunk/body support is full of rust even where it disappears out of sight under the part of the trunk you don’t replace. 

What’s the best way to get it out, and is there a way to treat the inside so it doesn’t come back? I was considering drilling holes periodically along the channel to stick the nozzle of my pressure washer in and hopefully blast it all out. Curious as to people’s thoughts on that idea, and that also leaves how to treat it and keep it from coming back. I am already going to POR15 the frame and everything I can as it’s apart and cleaned, but can’t do that to little areas that can’t be seen. 

Last question. Any other areas that I may overlook, even with the body off, where rust might be hidden and need treated?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

There is a product called OSPHO that I've used that can be brushed on or sprayed, it kills the rust and then can be painted with Por-15,


----------



## Steel-W0LF (Jun 27, 2018)

I’ll check that out. Thanks. 

Wonder if it’s thin enough to spray inside the body supports to treat the hidden areas.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I can’t speak for the longevity of this, but there is an Eastwood product I used that is designed for this purpose.

https://www.eastwood.com/eastwood-i...0010&msclkid=05bd63b6e47b1be399953f1d52c74d28


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Steel-W0LF said:


> I’ll check that out. Thanks.
> 
> Wonder if it’s thin enough to spray inside the body supports to treat the hidden areas.


From their web site, it sounds like it is thin enough.
_
"OSPHO is water-thin, can cover a larger area than paint "_


----------

